# MÁY CÁN TÔN SÓNG NGÓI | SÓNG RUBY



## CUNMAC (7/12/21)

MÁY CÁN TÔN SÓNG NGÓI | SÓNG RUBY
1. Đặc điểm nổi bật máy cán tôn sóng ngói 

Linh kiện thiết bị sử dụng hàng chính hãng từ Nhật, Đài Loan.
Máy có thể cài đặt chiều dài và số lượng trên màn hình điều khiển, thông qua bộ điều khiển trung tâm (PLC).
Khung máy cứng vững và bộ nguồn công suất lớn giúp máy hoạt động bền bỉ trong thời gian dài.
Con lăn cán và dao cắt được chế tạo từ vật liệu thép chuyên chuyên dùng, gia công bằng máy CNC. 
Sản phẩm đạt yêu cầu về kích thước, không bị trày xước, vết cắt sắc nét, dung sai chiều dài đạt yêu cầu.
Máy có thể lưu trữ được đơn hàng 30 ngày trên màn hình điều khiển





2. Thông số máy cán tôn sóng ngói
Công suất tổng:     11 – 15kw
Kích thước (D x R x C):     10.5 x 1.6 x 1.4m
Trọng lượng:    11 tấn
Tốc độ cán:    3 – 5m/phút
Số cặp trục:    20 – 22 cặp
Đường kính trục:  Ø70mm




3. Giá máy cá tôn sóng ngói
Giá máy cán tôn sóng ngói, sóng Ruby dao động* từ 500 triệu – 800 triệu* tùy yêu cầu của quý khách. Để báo giá chi tiết máy cán tôn sóng vuông, quý khách vui lòng cung cấp bản vẽ biên dạng và các yêu cầu kỹ thuật để chúng tôi liên hệ tư vấn hỗ trợ chi tiết hơn.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết quý khách vui lòng LH trực tiếp hotline*: 0981 402 902 *hoặc truy cập website: cunmac.com để được hỗ trợ thông tin chi tiết.


----------

